# Evap cooler motors



## tenman (Apr 2, 2019)

Seeking input from others who use evap coolers for their greenhouses. So again this year both coolers' motors are frozen up, rusted beyond repair, and I'm faced with either replacing the motors - not alway possible since they don't build these things to allow replacements - or replacing the coolers, both costly though the motors much less so. I seldom if ever get more than two years out of a cooler, here in Ohio, where I use them a few hours a day for 2-3 months, and 24/7 for 3 months or so for the summer (they are sealed and covered for the winter). The motors are usually in a sealed casing which does not permit lubricating them. How do others handle this? I'm so tired of switching out coolers or motors (only once was it possible to change the motors out which involved actually cutting through the heavy metal housing of the motor/fan system - since the motor/squirrel cage assembly was bigger than the opening through which it had to pass) to replace them then having to rebuild same, a very difficult and time-consuming process, and still expensive). A wetwall isn't a possibility and fan-powered vents codon't provide sufficient cooling power, besides which they don't work for the entire GH, just the straight path from open vent to exit fan).


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2019)

motors rusting like that seems weird. Are you sure it's rust, if so, wire-brush and WD40.


----------

